# Safety shut off for air omcpressor



## altereddezignz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello everyone. My name is Josh from arkansas. This is my first post here so hopefully i will get some good information back...

I posted over at garagejournal and got some good info but thought i would also post were there might be a little more info since this section is dedicated to compressors.

I have a Puma tue7580vm compressor. I have a 6000sf shop but 1000sf is divided off for my brother and his buddies to use. Now when i built the shop the compressor was placed next to the breaker panel just for ease and the main line was ran down the back wall with drops where they needed to be.

No sometimes my brother and the guys leave the air compressor on over night, now this is not really a big deal but i just purchased this compressor brand new and like all investments i would like to have a little more safety.

What i am worried about is them leaving it on overnight and a line rupturing and the compressor running all night long ruining the pump or motor.
All lines are new and good and up to date so again really no worries but anything can happen. Normally they turn it off but i have even left before leaving it on over night.

So what i was thinking that a way to cut the power to the motor if the compressor runs longer than lets say 20 minutes per cycle. 
My compressor hardly ever runs over 5-6 minutes at a time so if it ever tried to run 20 minutes or more in one cycle then there must be an issue.

Some have said to run a second pressure normally open switch, or occupancy sensors in each side things like this.

Occupancy sensors to cover 5k sf is VERY expensive and then the wiring.

I do not want to move the compressor and even if it was just myself in the shop i would still liek to do this just as a safety backup incase of me leaving it on or some crazy thing.

No one is at the shop standard hours so a timer is out of the question and even if it was it could run for the remainder of the timer time and still damage the motor or pump..

WOW didnt realize there was this much to say..


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

There are different ways.. one way could be to use a low pressure switch to activate a solenoid a few feet up line that blocks all air flow coming from the compressor. It would have to be reset with a diversion line from above the solenoid brought around to just before the pressure switch with a ball valve so you can reopen/reset the solenoid. You'd have to make sure after resetting that the ball valve was closed. This would still require hands on but might provide a decent fail safe. Someone may know of a different way.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Proper step by step power supply off is safety method.Do not shut it directly in power supplies.Sometimes power supplies is getting Very high or down at a moment so always keep in mind shut the air compressor in normal power supply mode.


----------

